# MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

Yo whats up guys! Well here is the beginning to my MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap. I picked up the shell from a from a friend about 4 years ago with this project in mind. The Donner car is my old summer daily driver for 2 full summers till my friend rear-ended me at about 45mph with his BMW and put the bumper in the trunk!!







But after buying the car back from my insurance company for $180 it was finally time for the project to begin!!!








So the plan is to have her on the road buy this summer minus paint. Going to be a bit rat-rod till I get up the rest of the money for the paint!
But here we go......
Here are some pictures of the Coupe the day I picked it up. 
















Some more pictures of the coupe before I gutted the engine, drive train and interior including the dash witch was trashed! Sry no interior shots yet!

























Here a few pictures of the Donner car!
























She was a bit low ... kinda messed up the rack boots!








I went through every single wire harness inside and out. Removed the A/C, Air bags, heated seats, alarm system, and rerouted bat. wires to be relocated to the trunk. Then re-taped and color coded every wire harness! You can find harness tape or friction tape for much cheeper at a hockey shop!! It is called stick tape or friction tape. I also for all the interior harnesses I used colored hockey shin pad tape witch still seals together but is not all sticky and $hit! 
























I piced up a set of 16" BBS RX-IIs and im in the proses of refinishing them at my house. Soon I will have to come to a conclusion on the color of the car so I can get the centers color matched! But for now Im just getting them ready for paint!
here they are after I sprayed them down with some cleaner and some penetrating oil.








Separated the wheels and pressure washed the wheels again.
























used some aircraft coating remover on the centers! 
























Started to refinish the barrels.... one down 3 to go!!

























_Modified by torquesteer at 6:36 PM 3-23-2010_


_Modified by torquesteer at 6:28 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

cool!! i will be watching this. mk2 vrs make me all giggly inside


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (vento86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento86* »_cool!! i will be watching this. mk2 vrs make me all giggly inside

for sure ill be posting as many pictures as I can! I just picked up a few parts from Black Forest Industries and 42 draft designs! Also just sourced the front sub frame from a Passat wagon that a friend had. 
MORE PICTURES TO COME!!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Black Forest .5 motor mounts

PCV valve fix kit from 42 draft design

Single Gauge Panel from 42 draft design

New badge-less grill from Black Forest Industries 


Tomorrow going to glass bead the calipers and do the second coat of Aircraft stripper on the centers of the RX-II


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Got nothing done today







got called in to work! tomorrow is another day!!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

you go all motor or turbo in the future?


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (vento86)*

and when you get to the wiring take lots of pics..interested in how to swap to a mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (vento86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento86* »_and when you get to the wiring take lots of pics..interested in how to swap to a mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im going to go all motor... well for now any way! 
I def plan on taking mad pictures when it all goes back together! going to do a full mkIII interior minus the door cards swap for now! In the future I plan to fit the door cards in also. But I want to get her on the road first!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

just found this picture on m computer, here is my old GLX the day after she was Hit!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

getting the sub-frame sand blasted today!!!


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Sometimes i wonder if people get distracted by europlates?
Its hard to miss a big red car in front of you either way, but do they get caught up examining the plate, and not following at a distance?
Good build thread so far! I just finished my own black jetta coupe, vr swap.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (fEEDub v.1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fEEDub v.1.0* »_Sometimes i wonder if people get distracted by europlates?
Its hard to miss a big red car in front of you either way, but do they get caught up examining the plate, and not following at a distance?
Good build thread so far! I just finished my own black jetta coupe, vr swap.


hahahaha..... yea I think you r right!!! To bad it was my friend that hit me!!! he was drunk as hell and flirting with a chick in the pass. seat!! He hit me at around 45mph and never even hit his brakes!! 
thanks for the interest in the build would love to see pictures of your project! Ill have more pictures up on Tuesday


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

dam this rain!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

just purchased 0 gauge dual amp kit to use for my battery relocation!! so much cheaper piecing the kit together then buying one form ... well anywhere really!! 








now all I need is a battery hold down! May end up using the OEM MKIII battery hold down in the trunk! See how my money flow goes here!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

My internet has been down at my house so I have not been able to up load any new pictures







BUT... I finaly have got it back on tonight and so here is what I have got done up till yesterday!! 
separated the Axles, brakes, and struts from the trans. and the sub frame! also freed the engine form the sub frame. and removed the steering rack. this way it will be much more easy to replace the motor mounts and also so I can get the sub frame sandbalsted and paint them! 
here is the Main sub frame picked up a front sub frame off of a B3 passat wagon also ready to get blasted and get painted. 
























I also removed the the trashed boots so I can clean and paint it! New boots on the way! also Im going to loop the rack lines untill a can pick up a new man rack for it down the road
















I also deleted the power steering pump and system (res. , lines). I also removed the A/C compressor, and the secondary air pump and parts! Be very carfull when you remove the part that goes in to the head! Its made of cheep @ss pot metal and ... well I broke mine off in the head!







But with a lil bit of time I got it out with out damaging anything and cleaned up the hole with a bit of emery cloth and vacuumed out any excess soot and other $hit that was in there! lubed up the O-ring on the new plug from 42drafts and pluged the hole!( I had to use a few washers for now till I get a shorter bolt, the orignal one to long) I also removed the tentioner and Alternator to make it easy to remove the secondary air pump!


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquesteer* »_
I also deleted the power steering pump and system (res. , lines). I also removed the A/C compressor, and the secondary air pump and parts! Be very carfull when you remove the part that goes in to the head! Its made of cheep @ss pot metal and ... well I broke mine off in the head!







But with a lil bit of time I got it out with out damaging anything and cleaned up the hole with a bit of emery cloth and vacuumed out any excess soot and other $hit that was in there! lubed up the O-ring on the new plug from 42drafts and pluged the hole!( I had to use a few washers for now till I get a shorter bolt, the orignal one to long) I also removed the tentioner and Alternator to make it easy to remove the secondary air pump! 


whats the benefit of removing the secondary air pump? will that throw a code?


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (juventus321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juventus321* »_
whats the benefit of removing the secondary air pump? will that throw a code?

If it is OBD2 ecu then yes it will throw a code! My ecu, harness, and engine is OBD1 coil pack. There is no real benefit from removing this system other then to free up some space and or for looks! if you go to 42 draft designs website they enplane in more detail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (juventus321)*

no prob!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

been busy as hell!! I will post more pictures soon! still plugging away!! getting the sub-frame painted, installed the bat. tray in trunk, ran the power wires and mounted all the distribution blocks!! .... Aslo sorced a set of fender flares from the local junk yard!! Im still looking for a set of used skirts and a set of small door moldings!! also the wheels are almost ready for paint!!! waiting for my guy to get back from a car show in FL.
to be continued............


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

good stuff man !!! are you using your glx pedal cluster ??


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (dami_bmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dami_bmx* »_good stuff man !!! are you using your glx pedal cluster ?? 


No I will be using the mkII pedal cluster, but using the mkIII steering column. there is a few good MKIII dash swap threds on here! I will also have picures up soon!! 
My computer is just messed up right now and cant up load pictures!!









hopefully the weather is nice tomorrow so I can get more work done!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (dami_bmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dami_bmx* »_good stuff man !!! are you using your glx pedal cluster ?? 


here is a link to one of the build threads I have been referring to for my swap. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

The plan for today..... cleaning all the rust spots on the floor panels and then painting with POR15, Then I will change the location of the battery to the middle of the back seat! Also I will be fitting the support bar for the MKIII dash!
Many more picutes to come!! my computer is still messed up!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

note to self a sawzall works much better then a cut-off wheel.... attempt number two with dash fitting! 
Ill have all the picutes up asap!! dam this computer!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

dash bar, and heater box is fitted!! now its on to the steering column and grafting of the dash! 
Im getting my computer fixed this weeks so ill have pictures up very soon!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

going to see my friend Ryan to make a template for the cutting of the dash!! going to hold off till hopefully tomorrow to graft the dash!! today is steering column modification!!! and more POR15!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

well I didnt get to the POR15 but I did ger the steering column modified, and my template for the dash done!! 

Thank you Ryan, And Jim for all the help!!!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

going to go get some new hardware for the steering column and the dash support beam. Then I will start on the grafting of the dash!!!
Ill post up all the pictures from the last week till now tonight. I finally have my computer back up and running!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4334508
Here is another thread I have been using for my dash swap! Ill have pictures up soon of my progress!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Ok... So where should I start..... 








I have been working on getting the MKIII dash swap finished. 
First I started by removing the bulkhead 








Remeber safety first!!
























Once it was all cut out I ground down any sharp edges and filled any holes with a little bit of bondo and then hit it will a few coats of paint!

























I then started removing the A/C components from the MKIII heater box and sealing up the holes in the box where the A/C lines go through the fire wall with silicone. I then made a template out of cardboard so I could drill out the proper holes to mount the MKIII heater box (the blue holes are the existing and the green are the new holes 
















After the holes wer drilled, I then removed the clip from the passenger side of the heater box and installed the box!
This is the clip you need to take off. 
















when I first put the box in for a fit it had a gap where mates up with the cowl. I had to do a bit of reaming on some holes but it now fits grate!!








here is the gap I was talking about









Then it was on to the fitting of the dash beam







...... 
here are the first cuts I made.... all was done with a cordless sawzall
































Here is a shot of the beam in place just held up... so I could get some fine tuning done and bend the ends to mate up right. 








Here are some shots after a bit of fine tuning ( more cutting) and then the holes wer drilled to mount the beam in place.
















Here is the beam in place with the box in stalled and all leveled up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am holding it in with some hardware I found in my can of hardware for the dash. I had to order some more hardware from the store to officially have the beam mounted








Till then I moved on to the steering column situation!! I removed the column from the beam a wile ago so sry no pictures, but as a note these are a pain in my A$$!! I just drilled them out and went and got some new actual bolts with a head on it so I can remove if needed!
so here is the column out of the car. I removed the knuckle from the MKII (direct fit) and installed it on to the MKIII column.
















Ok so to make the MKIII steering column work I had to swap the clips/brackets from the MKII column to the MKIII column. not that hard. just had to drill the spot welds out and cut off the other one. Then just weld it in to place! 
so here is the MKIII column with the original style bracket on it still








And here is the MKII column with the original bracket witch is needed to make the MKIII column to work!








And here is the the MKIII column with the MKII bracket/clip now welded on. 
















Here are some pictures of everything in place!!!








the column lines up perfect!








and here is everything in place









_Modified by torquesteer at 2:35 PM 4-16-2010_


_Modified by torquesteer at 3:34 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Now that all the dash parts are fitted, I rerouted the battery relocation yet once again... this time for good!! 
I modified the OEM MKIII battery tray and mounted it in the center of the rear seat. Also in the picture is the 250A in line fuse block.








































and here is the Main fused distribution block going from 0 gauge to 2 gauge power. from here I will split off one to the starter and one to a second smaller distribution block. Im going to make bracket for the Main distribution block for easy access.








Here is the secondary distubution block that will be mounted somewhere inside near the fuse panel to suply power to everything els!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

prob not geting much done this weekend I woke up to snow and rain!!! got to love Vermont and no shop to work in!!








Is so crappy out


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Lost Power today and its still $hitty out!! going to have to wait till some more nice weather come b4 I get in to the cutting of the dash.

Prob. not going to dustoff ether.... so crappy out!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Ok well according to the weather channel I have a window of not rain till about 5. So im going to try to get some more stuff done today!! and hopefully acutly get started on cutting up the dash!

ill update at the end of the day!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

on the way to get the heat gun and some stuff to start cutting the dash finaly! I has been $hitty out all day, but it looks like I have a bit of a window to do some work!! good ol lazy sunday!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

ok... so def messed up the cutting of my dash








Good thing I have another one hanging around!!!!!! 
FML


----------



## 98dubb (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

nice to see a fellow dubber that lives in vermont. im also thinking about doint the same exact swap.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (98dubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98dubb* »_nice to see a fellow dubber that lives in vermont. im also thinking about doint the same exact swap.
 
Yea there are a bunch of us up here!! If you are looking to do this swap keep watching my thread ill be posting up step by step what I did! Also I have posted up some links to other peoples threads that I have been using for a guide line. GL with your swap It is a bit of a pain to do but def looks good when done! Also you may want to look in to power windows or find a set of shorter window cranks. 
Also if you are interested my friends and I started a Euro car group based out of White River Junction VT. There is a link below if you wana check it out!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

awesome build!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (35i 2000)*

thanks! Ill have more pictures up verry soon!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Snow In April!!!








to be continued.........


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*

Day 2... 32 degrees and SNOWING!!! got to love VT


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: MKII Jetta Coupe VR6 12v swap (torquesteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquesteer* »_Day 2... 32 degrees and SNOWING!!! got to love VT









It was 85 degrees this weekend but I dont have skills like you guys so I was in the same boat of not getting much done fast.








This is a great build and thanks for the step by step pics on the dash install so far. I am missing that rebar but will find one soon to finish that dash install. And that was a great idea put that wire through the dash to the backseat. I need to do that but all the way to the trunk instead.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

you should clean that engine before putting it in...

And why did you run the power wire the way you did?


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the props engai69 Ill have many new pictures up very soon! now that vortex is back up and running!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

I would clean up the engine that is going in it but I have another engine that I am fully rebuilding that is on a engine stand and will have everything cleaned, and painted this winter!! for now Im focusing on getting everything installed and the car running so I can enjoy it for a bit. then this winter it will be body work, paint, and new engine with final engine bay clean up!! As for the location of the battery I wanted to be a bit different and also will be doing some rear bucket seats with the battery hidden under a arm rest...... but that wont be till this winter... unless I run in to more money!!! 

I need a money tree!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

if this rain would let up so I could go take pictures of the dash finally installed and she looks good!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess I was referring to your routing the the battery cable. The bulk head behind the dash would be the last place I would route it through. You are adding un-needed cable length and a possible fire hazard. Might want to re-think that a bit for safety sake. 

I would at least degrease that engine too. Makes it easier to spot leaks even if it is only temporary.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> I guess I was referring to your routing the the battery cable. The bulk head behind the dash would be the last place I would route it through. You are adding un-needed cable length and a possible fire hazard. Might want to re-think that a bit for safety sake.
> 
> I would at least degrease that engine too. Makes it easier to spot leaks even if it is only temporary.


 I don't see how this can be any more of a fire hazard then all the wire harnesses that are behind the dash already... Especially since the power cable will be rapped in heat resistant tape and fully secured so there will be no chafing what so ever. Also there is a new wire grommet in each hole that the cable passes through to also prevent this. Also the un-needed cable is actually a shorter run of cable then running it all the way from the trunk to the front of the car. 

As for the engine yes a clean engine is much more easy to find leaks, I have already cleaned down the engine with a steam pressure washer, this is not my first time doing this stuff. I am just not about to take alot of time cleaning something that will be replaced 5 months later.


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

looking good.....im going to be tearing into my swap this week.....quick question for ya tho....i see u sed u took off the power steering pump and a/c.....which serp belt did u end up using? i plan on doing the same to my vr and it would be awesome to find out the size of the shorter belt then do a guessing game...thanx!!!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

bsA41.8T said:


> looking good.....im going to be tearing into my swap this week.....quick question for ya tho....i see u sed u took off the power steering pump and a/c.....which serp belt did u end up using? i plan on doing the same to my vr and it would be awesome to find out the size of the shorter belt then do a guessing game...thanx!!!



I forgot what the the belt number it but I have it at the shop. Ill post up the info on here when I get back home. Ive been in Denver for the past week. thanks for the props.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

Car show for the weekend!! I promise Ill have pictures of of the progress very soon. just been very busy with travailing and such.

or by the way the belt is a one sided 6ribbed 6PK 1080


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

finally a nice day out and time to work on the project! good times!!! pictures tonight:beer:


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

torquesteer said:


> finally a nice day out and time to work on the project! good times!!! pictures tonight:beer:




Pics man! lol


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like it turning out great, i love MKII VRs.


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

update with pics please!! where did you go?!


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

MK2Vr6KW said:


> update with pics please!! where did you go?!


Well Im back. I just took a break from Vortex, and found out the im very allergic to OIL:banghead: and many more chemicals So working on cars is now a very slow process.... But that has not stopped me from finishing. Ill will be posting some more pictures here very soon. I have got the steering rack and column in and mounted. I have also have the engine harness ran and the ecu mounted. Ill be doing the the swap in about a week.:beer:


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

torquesteer said:


> Well Im back. I just took a break from Vortex, and found out the im very allergic to OIL:banghead: and many more chemicals So working on cars is now a very slow process.... But that has not stopped me from finishing. Ill will be posting some more pictures here very soon. I have got the steering rack and column in and mounted. I have also have the engine harness ran and the ecu mounted. Ill be doing the the swap in about a week.:beer:


 
Glad you are back man. My swap is going extra slow but hopefully will be finished this year before warm. I'm about to tackle that dash swap so I am patiently waiting for those pics. Hang in there and get some oil/chemical proof gloves. 

Where did you order that tape for the wiring harness? Hit me up on email. I will send you a reply to the one you sent.


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

engai69 said:


> Glad you are back man. My swap is going extra slow but hopefully will be finished this year before warm. I'm about to tackle that dash swap so I am patiently waiting for those pics. Hang in there and get some oil/chemical proof gloves.
> 
> Where did you order that tape for the wiring harness? Hit me up on email. I will send you a reply to the one you sent.


Any big sports store will have friction tape or hockey tape. $1.50 a roll.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

MK2Vr6KW said:


> Any big sports store will have friction tape or hockey tape. $1.50 a roll.




Just like MK2Vr6 said you can find the tape you are looking for (friction tape) at any sports store that sells hockey equipment! I just dug out the Dub so ill have more pictures up ASAP :beer:


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

Sweet man, I'm eager to see the progress. I can't wait for warmer weather to start working on mine again.

I'm digging the battery relocation setup you have going. Any finished pics of this as well would be appreciated.


----------



## Lawst (Jun 30, 2004)

Bump to find out what happened with our old car. Me and my brother picked this up for 300$, it had a hole in the intake boot and wouldnt run. Bought it, installed spare boot and drove home. On the way home the steering rack would randomly lock, usually mid turn. Threw spare rack in, was really loose. Then threw the badgeless and blacked banana lights,trophy recaros, 8v lip in rear bumper, e-codes, blacked tails, big bumpers from old vr gli and drop springs just on the front. Two days later me and my brother moved to Cambridge VT. About an hour in the exhaust broke right in the middle. We used a socket holder and some stereo cable and wrapped it around behind the seats and cinched it to the seatbelt bolt. In upper state NY the alt belt broke and we changed it in the sears parking lot. Then it got parked and we sold it to some kids from I think Mass. Just stumbled upon the swap and thought Id post some old pics.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

Dam!!! Just got back on here for the first time in for ever!!! 

Now I never thought I would find the person who owned my project befor I did. I wish she had thoes seats when I picked it up thoes are soem of my fav. seats. It had a set of the blue cloth seats when I picked it up. 
When I got ahold of it from my friend Zach in Cornish NH at the time. It had been siting in the woods colecting dirt and water.... I picked it up from him for $150 and drove it for a few months before it blew the engine. That is when if became the project car, and now sits in my grage slowly getting a full rebuild/upgrade! I will have it on the road once spring hits (if im lucky ill make it to dust off!!) 

I will start posting pictures of the rest of the build soon. I just have to finish the jeep project that I am doing for a friend. 

:beer:


----------



## Lawst (Jun 30, 2004)

Niice, was hoping the old coupe wasnt left to rot  Heres a vid of it, really crappy res, the vid is also the last vid we have of our dad, he died in 2007. Its not much but you can see and hear it 2 days after we bought it hehe.

http://youtu.be/LUDbiooHMNA


----------

